# Plant IDs



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

I went on a collecting trip yesterday. All of these were found emersed with roots in the water, floating or inches from the edge of the water. They were collected in West Tennessee at a State managed lake. I was given permission by the State regional office to collect.

Thanks for looking at them. I am sure some of them aren't suitable for aquarium but I'm checking anyway.

Plant 1
















Plant 2








Plant 3








Plant 4


----------



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

Plant 5








Plant 6
















Plant 7


----------



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

Plant 8
















Plant 9
I'm guessing Lindernia grandiflora or Bacopa








Plant 10
Ludwigia decurrens?


----------



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

Plant 11
Ammania?








Plant 12
















Plant 13
Ludwigia peploides?


----------



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

Plant 14
















Plant 15








Plant 16








Plant 17


----------



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

Plant 18 - Persicaria
Is this suitable for aquarium?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

#1 is _Diodia virginiana_. Suitable but rather slow growing. Lots of light and co2 suggested.

#2 is some kind of grass. I don't know them well enough to know which one off the top of my head. If you really wanted to know, I could get you a better answer from people who do.

#3 not sure but wouldn't bother with it. .00001% chance it's aquatic

#4 _Ludwigia peploid_es. Will grow submersed (kinda...) but more of a floater. Decent for pond.

#5 same as 3? dud

#6 a _Persicaria_. Worth a shot.

#7 a _Bidens_ species, I think. Asteraceae. None I've tried have converted.

#8 another _Persicaria_

#9 _Lindernia dubia_, an underrated plant. Tricky to get the most out of it but quite nice when you do.

#10 _Ludwigia decurrens_. Won't work submersed (so far, anyway)

#11 _Rotala ramosior_

#12 flowers? really helps for emersed plants

#13 more _Ludwigia peploides_

#14 see #12 (same)

#15 _Persicaria_, again. Could get a better idea with some quick research. Note that all of them have alternate leaves at bony knees with sheaths around them. Many were formerly included in _Polygonum_ (many knees).

#16 family is Rubiaceae. Have to dig a little for genus and species

#17 _Rotala ramosior_

#18 Not _Persicaria_. Opposite leaves with teeth. Name escapes me at the moment.


----------



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you Cavan. I am spending time trying to become more proficient at identification. Hopefully in time, I won't have to bother you with these things.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Ha! I don't mind at all. I have fun with these kinds of things. But great that you're motivated to learn


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

A few additions to Cavan's IDs:



Cavan Allen said:


> #1 is _Diodia virginiana_. Suitable but rather slow growing. Lots of light and co2 suggested.
> 
> #2 is some kind of grass. I don't know them well enough to know which one off the top of my head. If you really wanted to know, I could get you a better answer from people who do.
> GBP: Maybe a Panicum or Dichanthelium species
> ...


GBP: maybe Euphorbia sp? (Chamaesyce) E. maculata, humistrata, nutans ....?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Agree with additions.

I have grown _Hypericum ellipticum_ submersed (a long time ago). _H. boreale_ is also a potentially suitable one. But I don't think either are likely that great.


----------

